
GNU on Smartphones (part II) - g1n016399
http://cascardo.eti.br/blog/GNU_on_Smartphones_part_II/
======
chei0aiV
A wiki page about Debian on mobile devices:

[https://wiki.debian.org/Mobile](https://wiki.debian.org/Mobile)

